

Will We Ever Be Able to Predict Earthquakes? - zt
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2014/04/earthquake_prediction_why_the_future_of_the_san_andreas_and_other_fault.html

======
danieltillett
Not before the singularity.

